# What do you think about the "retro look?"



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi....Recently I purchased a 98 Silver Arrow 2.0 Beetle. Over the past month I have two-toned the sides black, put dual tweeter exhaust on, an oval window kit, ATP classic wheels powder coated black to match, chrome kit and all the other trimmings. My next plan I have instored is to put a sliding ragtop in!
What are some of your opinions on the retro look????
PS>I'll be showing @puyallup spring meet. CHECK IT OUT!!!


----------



## Loic (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

Well, I love retro look, but the limit between a beautiful car and a ugly one looks very small to me...
Here is my favorite "retro" New Beetle:


----------



## FowlVay (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

VWvixon,
Why don't you post some pics?


----------



## JastorVW (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (FowlVay)*

I dig the retro NB look too! I like that black one you posted Loic, but only if you took off the fake front vents and the weird running boards.
LOVE Those wheels and tires tho!
Sean


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (JastorVW)*

Hay Loic its bludden. That pic is from the VW Driversfest in Anaheim, CA in the summer of 2000. I went out there (from North Carolina) and it was a lot of fun. Best of all the greatest band in the world, Barenaked Ladies, played a concert that night at the Pond (the building in the pic). My sister and I took a couple of spins in the New Beetle Cup cars they had there (as passengers unfortunately).
That was the last Driversfest VWOA had. I'll have to remember to post some of teh pics I took there.
That Hebmuller New Beetle was my favorite car of the show (watercooled at least). Glad to see that other people enjoy it as much as I do.
Re VWVixon: need to see a pic of your car. Retro can do more harm than good sometimes (like that louver for the rear window,eeeew).
Au Revoir
Brian


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (bludden)*

Personally I dig the oval window overlay. The more retro features the better! The two tone black bug I believe belongs to Drew Hardin. It's awesome! 



[Modified by VWvixon, 12:52 AM 4-27-2002]


----------



## Loic (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

Brian: I would love to see it "live", but I'm afraid it's a bit far for me!








VWvixon: your picts have to be already online to be put in your message...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (Loic)*

I like some retro stuff, The chrome stip above the door handle on that one, and the BRMs on the other yellow bug in the background are sweet. I am not too sure about an oval window for my own bug though.
also I like the stone guards on the fenders of this bug which I've posted a few times already















Those wheels on the red and black bug look a little less VWish and a little more Model Aish to my eyes though. also I'm not a big 2-tone bug paintjob guy .."never!"


[Modified by MGQ, 12:13 AM 4-27-2002]


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (MGQ)*

Ok I hope this works....here are a few pics of my car. It is hard to see but I have the sme wheels on as the black/red bug above, except they are powder coated black. I also have the chrome kit and tweeter exhaust. I appologize for the little pics. 
But tell me what you think.........






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by VWvixon, 1:13 AM 4-27-2002]


[Modified by VWvixon, 1:16 AM 4-27-2002]


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

Like it!








-Des


----------



## JastorVW (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (Deserion)*

Does the rear window overlay _dramatically_ reduce your visibility out the back? Or is it not that bad?
Sean


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (JastorVW)*

To be honest it isn't as bad as I thought it would be. The actual size of the oval is about twice the size of a original oval so it's not that bad. The side mirrors and rearview still come in very handy though! All and all I say it is totally worth the trouble


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

Looks good. 
Have you thought about white wall tires? It might bring more attention down the wheels and kinda balance things out. 
You probably know this, but there's a retro new beetle site.


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (blksabbath)*

Yes I am aware of the "Retro NewBeetle Headquarters" I really want to get whitewall tires. Im unable to find the inserts but I was able to locate actual tires with attached whitewalls. The problem is they run $178ea. thats a little more than Im looking to spend at this time. Thanks for your input though. Im thinkin more about a sliding ragtop right now though


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

Rag tops are awesome. I would love to do it. Who is the company that makes the kit? I've seen it but I can't remember the name. anyways....


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (blksabbath)*

You can get a 30x40 slider from Streetbeat for around $600. It's a do-it-yourself dealio, that seems pretty easy actually. Im realy interested but a little leary about cutting a hole in the roof if ya know what I mean.


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

I don't like it... it's new or it's old... don't mix the 2!


----------



## k03powered (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

very nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't like it... it's new or it's old... don't mix the 2!







[HR][/HR]​But thats 1/2 the fun! It's all new and tricked out under the hood....I really love aircooled beetles but they just aren't dependable ya know...SO I did the next best thing. Besides your just jealous...HA


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (Loic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I love retro look, but the limit between a beautiful car and a ugly one looks very small to me...
Here is my favorite "retro" New Beetle:







[HR][/HR]​This car is like sex.


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VarLordahl)*

Mines on it's way there but I wouldn't go as far as to say it's like sex


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but they just aren't dependable ya know[HR][/HR]​thats the WORST most MISLEADING statement Ive read in a looong time.








a car is only as reliable as its owner.
btw like the silver nb but it does need something to break up the black on the bottom...



















[Modified by 2035cc16v, 7:40 AM 5-1-2002]


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (2035cc16v)*

Im just stating from Experience. I put rubber matting and chrome stripping on the running boards. Those pics are a lil old. This is a pic @ show last weekend. 
"SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN, CLEAN"












[Modified by VWvixon, 2:42 AM 5-2-2002]


----------



## AIR & N2O (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

looks nice,the street beat would look good or the white walls would b nice 2.keep up da good work its always nice 2 c people tryin new things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VarLordahl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This car is like sex.[HR][/HR]​Good description, very accurate







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hands down, that's the best retro New Beetle ever made, unless anyone can show otherwise


----------



## bones2.8 (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't like it... it's new or it's old... don't mix the 2!








But thats 1/2 the fun! It's all new and tricked out under the hood....I really love aircooled beetles but they just aren't dependable ya know...SO I did the next best thing. Besides your just jealous...HA







[HR][/HR]​jealous of what???







don't flatter yourself it's not that great.
as for the old bugs not being reliable, my g/f's 64 has been more reliable than my VR and the my g/f's 2.slow,maitnence is the key to reliability with any vehicle old or new, the slide back roof on a new beetle would be kinda cool but a fake oval is disgusting IMO.
the red and black "clasic" beetle looks good, the silver and black...no comment
























[Modified by bones2.8, 7:29 PM 5-10-2002]


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (bones2.8)*

Im just tryin to be original... A Vdubb is a Vdubb. LAY OFF!!!!


----------



## MKvw (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: What do you think about the "retro look?" (VWvixon)*

Although I am partial to big wheels, skirt packages etc. I think the "retro" mods are cool, and something that would be very practical for everyday use. Additionally the "retro" mods make the beetle stand out even more then it already does amongst other cars. Either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

